# Domain Model + Use Case Diagramm



## andreas2000 (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
 ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Forum für diese Frage, aber ich denke, ihr könnt mir helfen: Ich bräuchte ein gutes frei verfügbares Programm um Domain Model und Use Case Diagramme erstellen zu können (sollte auch optisch einigermaßen aussehehn)

Hat jemand einen guten Downloadtip oder kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke,
Gruß,
Andreas.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Schau dir doch mal MagicDraw an: http://www.magicdraw.com/ davon gibts eine Kostenlose Community Edition.
Weiterhin gibt es auch von Poseidon UML eine Community Edition:http://gentleware.com/index.php

Gruss Tom


----------



## Thomas3011 (20. Februar 2008)

Bei Astade (http://astade.tigris.org) ist ein separates Programm dabei, mit dem man UseCase Diagramme machen kann.
Da Programm ist unabhängig vom Gesamtpaket nutzbar.


----------

